# emerge -uvD world updated nicht mehr alles (grep frage)

## schrippe

hallo,

seit einiger zeit ist mir aufgefallen, das trotz eines sync und -uvD world/system portage nicht alles updated.

deswegen willte ich mir es selber basteln.

dazu habe ich  *Quote:*   

>  emerge -p `qpkg -I -nc`|grep -v R

  gemacht,

das mir nur alle neuen und updated pakete anzeigt.

um dies in emerge zu benutzen muss ich noch die [ebuild   U] wegbekommen.

doch ein grep ^"[" oder so will grep nicht. wie könnte ich jetzt nur noch den reinen paketnamen überhalten?

danke

----------

## slick

sollte es nicht grep "^\["  heissen? 

und/oder 

(ungetestet)

```
emerge -puD `qpkg -I -nc`| grep -v R | cut -d "]" -f 2-
```

Der grep Audruck sollte u.U. noch verfeinert werden, da es ja Pakete mit einem großen R im Namen geben könnte.

----------

## schrippe

Danke.

ich habs jetzt:  *Quote:*   

>   emerge -p --columns `qpkg -I -nc`| grep -v R |grep \\[ |cut -d "]" -f 2- |cut -d " " -f2|xargs emerge -pv  

 

ist erstaunlich was er updaten will:

```
Calculating dependencies                      ...done!      

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.7_p5-r4 [1.6.7_p5-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r11 [4.2.1-r10] 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/bin2iso-19b-r2 [19b-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-6.3.068 [6.3-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20050325 [20050211-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-6.3.068 [6.3-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/dosemu-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.0] 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-completion-config-0.8-r2 [0.8] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r3 [1.6.2] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-collections-3.1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.7.0-r1  

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r2  

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r9 [1.6.2-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/bcel-5.1-r1 [5.1] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/avalon-logkit-2.0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/avalon-logkit-1.2  

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.4] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/commons-net-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/jdepend-2.8.1 [2.6-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/gnu-crypto-2.0.1  

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.18 [0.1.15] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.9 [1.2.8-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/rhino-1.5.5-r1 [1.5_rc5] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/saxon-bin-8.0b [7.8] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/servletapi-2.4-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javacup-0.10k  

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/xalan-2.6.0-r2 [2.6.0] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xml-commons-1.0_beta2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xjavac-20041208  

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/xerces-2.6.2-r2 [2.6.2-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.108 [0.94-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libevent-1.0c [0.9] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.5 [0.8.4] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10a [0.1.8] 

[ebuild     UD] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.49 [0.51] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003 [2.1027] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.46 [1.38-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.36-r1 [3.34-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.33  

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38 [0.37] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.20.3-r1 [1.20.3] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/php-4.3.11 [4.3.10] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dnspython-1.3.3 [1.3.2] 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r2  

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cvs-1.11.20 [1.11.18] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206 [1.0.20040731] 

[ebuild     U ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r5 [1.0.0-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.5.0 [2.4.0] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2  

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.2  

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.2-r2 [3.3.2] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.13 [2.0.12] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.6 [1.2.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-firmware-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.8] 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.8] 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kmplayer-0.8.4b [0.8.3a] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/mtr-0.69 [0.67] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-3.81 [3.75] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.8.3-r2 [3.8.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.2.5 [9.2.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/autofs-4.1.3-r4 [4.1.3-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r3 [5.4.0-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r9 [0.00-r8] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.0.20040617-r2 [4.2.0-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/whois-4.7.2 [4.6.13-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-db-20041220 [20040302] 

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r7 [2.0.52-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.19-r1 [2.4.19] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r3 [2.17-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r7 [2.7-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/lilo-22.6.1-r1 [22.6.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.3-r3 [6.0] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/prelink-20050314 [20041123] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/raidtools-1.00.3-r6 [1.00.3-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libaal-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.2-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r7 [4.1-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.1_pre17 [2.1_pre15] 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.32 [1.30] 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r3  

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.20 [4.16
```

emerge -puD world bringt zum gleichen zeitpunkt: 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies                    ...done!            
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-python/dnspython-1.3.3 [1.3.2]

 

----------

## Yonathan

in welchem paket ist qpkg drin?

bekomme den fehler, dass qpkg nicht gefunden wird und es kein ebuild gibt, das [ heißt..

yona

----------

## _ping

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## Yonathan

seltsam, habe gentoolkit-0.2.0-r3 auf dem rechner, aber qpkg findet er trotzdem net... werde das mal neumergen, vielleicht ist es dann da

```

 * The qpkg tool is deprecated in favor of equery and

 * is no longer installed in /usr/bin in this release.

 * It is still available in /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/

 * if you *really* want to use it.#

```

das ist des rätzels lösung  :Smile:  amn wird also obiges durch equery ersetzen müssen. die frage ist nur, wie?

[edit] habe mal qpkg nach /usr/bin kopiert, jetzt erhalte ich folgendes:

```
 emerge -p --columns `qpkg -I -nc`| grep -v R |grep \\[ |cut -d "]" -f 2- |cut -d " " -f2|xargs emerge -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

emerge: please tell me what to do.
```

yona

----------

## slick

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> das ist des rätzels lösung  amn wird also obiges durch equery ersetzen müssen. die frage ist nur, wie?

 

Ein Ansatz ist folgender, allerdings werden bei equery immer die Versionsnummern der Pakete angehängt, was sicher nicht Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Ich befürchte equery ist für Deinen Einsatz ungeeignet.

```
equery -q -C list | grep -v "*" | xargs echo
```

----------

